
Wikipedia volunteers: Our best weapon against misinformation - notRobot
https://www.fastcompany.com/90471667/how-wikipedia-volunteers-became-the-webs-best-weapon-against-misinformation
======
milsorgen
Considering how few people can effectively work on Wikipedia I find this claim
incredibly dubious. Did we just happen to find a way to find the thousand or
two people who stick to the books and keep it all unbiased and objective? I
somehow doubt that.

------
notRobot
I wish more articles would correctly use "misinformation" or "disinformation"
depending on the context.

Disinformation is the deliberate spreading of false information to mislead the
public.

